# Low Point Drains 2007 25rsds



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

How many small low point drains are there under my TT and what are they draining. i know there are two in back near the water heater. i think there is one in the front. what do these drain?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

The 2 in back should be the low point drains for the hot and cold water lines onboard the TT. The one in the front im guessing is the fresh water tank drain.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My fresh water tank in the 25rss is near the rear of the camper and has a little spicket type valve in the center. It's hard to get to from either side of the camper and different than the low point drains.


----------

